# $2 Pallet Bow Rack



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Took apart an old pallet, used the stringers for uprights, used the surface boards for back, top and bottom basket. Spent $2 on a couple of coat hooks at the store.

Hangs both of my bows vertically and perfectly fits in a narrow space next to my back door. Bottom basket is 4 inches deep and perfect for releases and rangefinder.

Has a nice rustic look and protects the wall.

Sorry the pics aren't better, my phone's camera stinks.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice job IAmonsterbuck. That would look good in my man cave. Just might build one


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Another recent project. Individual bow, arrow and drink holders for four shooters.

Cooler fits nicely in the base too.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

dude!!! LOVE IT !!!

i really like the wall mount.. A LOT..

that bow, arrow, drink holder is kick ass. particularly the extra thought for the drink holder! :thumbs_up:


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

If your not a design engineer, you should be.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

stringgun said:


> If your not a design engineer, you should be.


Ha Ha Ha! Now that is funny!

I don't think my wife finds any of my projects particularly genius. LOL!

Fortunately she does appreciate being frugal and so gives me a slightly amused "That's nice dear." Thankfully she has no idea the cost of all the items hanging on that old pallet.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

$10 and I won't tell her.lol



IA Monsterbuck said:


> Ha Ha Ha! Now that is funny!
> 
> I don't think my wife finds any of my projects particularly genius. LOL!
> 
> Fortunately she does appreciate being frugal and so gives me a slightly amused "That's nice dear." Thankfully she has no idea the cost of all the items hanging on that old pallet.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stuff! The pallet rack could be easily adapted to other things - guns, rods, etc. I think you've got my wheels turning...


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Ha Ha Ha! Now that is funny!
> 
> I don't think my wife finds any of my projects particularly genius. LOL!
> 
> Fortunately she does appreciate being frugal and so gives me a slightly amused "That's nice dear." Thankfully she has no idea the cost of all the items hanging on that old pallet.


How true that is


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I have to agree-Very nicely done. Definitely thinking outside the box!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

B.Hunter said:


> I have to agree-Very nicely done. Definitely thinking outside the box!


X multiple agreements. We can't all be wrong. Wait.... We're probably not all wrong.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Real nice work.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Took apart an old pallet, used the stringers for uprights, used the surface boards for back, top and bottom basket. Spent $2 on a couple of coat hooks at the store.
> 
> Hangs both of my bows vertically and perfectly fits in a narrow space next to my back door. Bottom basket is 4 inches deep and perfect for releases and rangefinder.
> 
> ...



I like the rustic look. Very nice project


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

i'm digging that pallet rack that quad bow holder is great as well just what i need someplace else to store my beers






[


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I like it I think it look great


----------



## NextOfKin (Nov 19, 2012)

Is that all 2" PVC?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

NextOfKin said:


> Is that all 2" PVC?


1 1/2 inch with 2 inch for the arrow holders. 

Cup holders are 1" to 3" adapters. I cut a circle out of some sheet metal I had and put inside to give them a flat bottom.

Thinking about color coding them with bands of different colored tape so that each shooter has a designated color for bow holder, arrow holder and drink holder. Might help keep organized and keep track of whose beer, a a aah I mean "soda" is whose.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

both of those racks look great! really like the pallet rack


----------



## TrickArchery (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## geek81 (Jan 15, 2014)

pallet rack is sweet - think i found an idea for my sons collection of nerf guns


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I like it! 
Nice job fellas!


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Outstanding!! I am going to do this. What is the width of the bow rack and how did you secure it to the wall? 

Thanks


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

sapper1 said:


> Outstanding!! I am going to do this. What is the width of the bow rack and how did you secure it to the wall?
> 
> Thanks


It's about 15 inches wide outside. I just screwed it to a stud through the back.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Really like the bow rack......good job!


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

That pallet rack is awesome! I just found another winter project...


----------



## DaCoupe (Jan 17, 2014)

I just finished making my Pallet box also best part is the price!

I added in a spot for my Arrows also


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks sweet, I really like the PVC one. How much do you have in it?


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

DaCoupe said:


> I just finished making my Pallet box also best part is the price!
> 
> I added in a spot for my Arrows also


can you post pics? I am wanting to make one for four bows with a place for arrows.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice, it also looks like the idea could be scaled to more bows by putting the hangers into the top rather than the side.. I love it.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet rax


----------



## VictorCabrera (Nov 2, 2013)

cool looking bow holders,thanks for the ideas


----------



## Badgerbrown (Jun 10, 2010)

Any pics? I"m trying to come up with an idea for an arrow spot for one I'm going to be working on...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice Racks!!!!!Love a good rack!
The pallet bow holder looks excellent and the audult soda holder bow rack is pure genius!We found the archery Einstein lady's and gents!I like were your heads at .


----------



## Rampaage (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya that stand is cool. Lucky for me i work in a hardware store and will be building this today while i work. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

